# How to install bike hangers



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Drill a bigger hole. They shouldn't be too hard to screw in. If you need to, stick a pole through the hoop to give more leverage.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

The pilot hole should be just smaller than the diameter of the shank not the threaded portion. You should be able to use your hands to screw it in, you'll have a fair amount of leverage when you twist on the larger hook end.


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

A little lubricant like soap or wax on the threads should make turning easier.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I generally like wax (candle, paraffin bar, etc) as some soaps can be corrosive to metal.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

A box end wrench looped over the tang and wrench shaft on back side of question mark shaped piece gives you lots of leverage. It should screw a bit hard to stay up there. For crying out loud make SURE its screwed into wood,,,studs, or joists,,,plain drywall wont hold sickem!!


----------



## slinku2020 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you all. I will try it this weekend. I have two bikes to hang.. so it will be lot of wax and twisting, I suppose.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

unless you live in an old house with old growth lumber, it won't be that difficult...MAYBE a 15 minute job, look at all the other things you can do when you're done!


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I've installed many of these since I'm an avid biker and an avid home buyer.  

The hook portion itself gives you plenty of leverage to screw into the pilot hole.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Agreed. I did this recently with those very hooks, into a very old beam. With the right-sized predrilled hole it's not at all hard. If getting leverage while reaching over your head is a challenge for you, stand on something sturdy.


----------



## slinku2020 (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't think it would be this easy. I pre-drilled a hold just the right size and it wasn't difficult screwing it all it, of course it got harder as I got to the end, but that's a good sign. 
Done with drilling, screwing and putting up 2 bikes in about 30 minutes.

Thanks all!!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats! What did you do with the rest of your weekend? _"We" told you......._


----------

